# Radon Slide ED 160 : FOX 36 Talas RC2 gegen RockShox Totem 2-Step-Air tauschen???



## alpen_freak (9. Januar 2012)

Hallihallo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!

Ich bin seit längerem am Überlegen, ob ich meine FOX 36 Talas RC2 gegen  die RockShox Totem 2-Step-Air an meinem Radon Slide ED160 tausche.
Hat zufällig einer von Euch schonmal Erfahrung mit der zweiten genannten  Gabel? Oder hat sogar einer von Euch diesen Tausch an seinem Bike  durchgeführt und kann mir nun sagen, ob es lohnenswert ist?
Bringen es die 2cm mehr Federweg?

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vielen Dank


----------



## psycho82 (9. Januar 2012)

Milchbubi1987 schrieb:


> einmal mit Totem
> dann wo ich keinen Dämpfer hatte
> und der rest




Frag mal den User Milchbubi1987, an dessen Slide ist auf einem Bild ne Totem verbaut.

Dir sollte bei der Totem bewusst sein, dass du den Lenkwinkel um - 1° änderst, ob dir das bei der Geo des Slide taugt musst du wohl selbst entscheiden. Genauso, kann es sein, dass deine Garanite futsch ist, wenn der Rahmen für die 585mm Einbauhöhe der Totem nicht freigegeben ist - auch hier musst du für dich entscheiden.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

